# New Salt Cover-All Building



## Patrick34 (Feb 8, 2004)

Can anyone recommend a brand / company that manufactures the salt storage cover-all buildings? I was researching CoverAll brand, and it appears they went bankrupt. I have seen the brand ClearSpan.

If anyone has a good experience with a particular brand / manufacturer I would certainly appreciate the input. We are in the process of trying to order a cover-all type unit for our yard. Thank you for any input.


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

My Farm Tek catalog has about every type you could ever want, not sure of the quality but have heard they are ok to deal with.


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

try this place, they have tons of differant styles and sizes, teksupply.com


----------



## Patrick34 (Feb 8, 2004)

*New Order*

Well, we just ordered our new salt cover building. 30 wide by 60 deep. Tentative install date mid-september. We went with a company that uses MegaDome brand. I looked at one of their recent installations for a municipality, looked like pretty good quality. I will post pictures when done.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Just curious what that is going to run you if you don't mind my asking. We are currently in the process of building a 50'x50' which is going to cost somewhere around 17k


----------



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

Longae29;1056644 said:


> Just curious what that is going to run you if you don't mind my asking. We are currently in the process of building a 50'x50' which is going to cost somewhere around 17k


Sounds a little high by comparing my numbers....


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

what company did you deal with? the 17k is for a 50X50 with a back panel


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

ff610;1056657 said:


> Sounds a little high by comparing my numbers....


Maybe not....could be he's including the entire structure.


----------



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

Longae29;1056662 said:


> what company did you deal with? the 17k is for a 50X50 with a back panel


My partner has all the paperwork and numbers and he's out of town the past week so I don't have all the details. I can tell you we prices from a few cover all building, and also priced wood frame construction. It was figured with 3 building blocks high on 3 walls. The only variable that could change the bottom line for us is how much of an approach to poor to the building. Right now we're at 14-15k. Also we are building it ourselves so if your getting your built it's probably right. I'm just not sure I want to have to replace the cover every few years so we're probably gonna just build it.


----------

